# Spiders of Australia - massive picture-post



## El Johano (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey folks!
Thought I’d share some of the spider-photos from my trip to Australia a while ago…..

Nephila ornata
Sydney






Misgolas sp?
Blue mountains
















Heteropoda sp.?
Port Macquarie






Holconia immanis?
Port Macquarie






Eriophora sp.
Port Macquarie






Heteropoda sp.?
Port Macquarie






Dark form of Delena cancerides?
Cathedral national park






Heteropoda sp.?
Fraser Island






Dionopis sp., note the ’fishing net’ they throw over their prey
Fraser Island
















Freshly moulted Heteropoda sp.?
Fraser Island






Misgolas sp.?
Fraser Island






Fishing spider
Eungella national park






Holconia immanis, this one was huge! Clearly bigger than the “H. immanis” in the hobby (which I believe to be H. insignis).
Eungella national park






Latrodectus hasselti
Broken river
















Unknown….
Atherton tablelands






Argiope aetherea
Atherton tablelands






Trapdoor species
Wooroonooran national park





















Nephila maculata
Daintree






Unknown….
Daintree
















Lycosa sp? See the spiderlings on her back?
Katherine






Badumna insignis
Lake St Clair national park






Delena cancerides
Douglas-Aspley national park






To be continued....(and yes, there will be funnelwebs...)


----------



## P. Novak (Feb 24, 2006)

wow those are some amazing spiders!!!!!!!!!

Great photography!


----------



## BugToxin (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't often comment on picture threads like these, but that is some of the tastiest eye candy I have ever seen!!!  *AWESOME* work!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bistrobob85 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, now those are high quality pics!!!! Just for the spiders, your trip must really have been something incredible... I LOOOOOOOOVE the pics of the Nephilas ( and a lot of the ''unknown'' too ) !!!!

 phil.


----------



## GoTerps (Feb 24, 2006)

Great photos!  

Thanks a lot for sharing them... I look forward to the rest!


----------



## heyjeyniceid (Feb 24, 2006)

What camera and/or accessories do you use?


----------



## El Johano (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words 




			
				heyjeyniceid said:
			
		

> What camera and/or accessories do you use?


I use a Nikon D70 with a Tamron SP 90 2.8 Macro lens and the SB600 flash.


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW

:drool: :drool: :drool: 


*very* nice :clap: 






but i seem to have missed your centipede pictures :?


----------



## tmanjim (Feb 25, 2006)

very nice shots. did you try to sneak any back?


----------



## El Johano (Feb 25, 2006)

tmanjim said:
			
		

> very nice shots. did you try to sneak any back?


Maybe I did  Not any of the ones depicted above though....


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 25, 2006)

Those are great pics! Sweet lookin spiders!


----------



## tarcan (Feb 25, 2006)

excellent photos, thank you for sharing!


----------



## aftershock (Feb 26, 2006)

Great pictures Johan! Really nice!

Har du uppdaterat din artlista på zoonen med några roliga kryp från Oz?


----------



## El Johano (Feb 26, 2006)

Japp, den är uppdaterad


----------



## El Johano (Feb 26, 2006)

Forgot about this guy...
Arbanitis gracilis
Blue mountains






The trapdoor lid


----------



## smof (Feb 26, 2006)

These are simply awesome pics! :clap: :worship:


----------



## Malkavian (Feb 28, 2006)

NICE macro work


----------



## T.Raab (Feb 28, 2006)

Really great photos.  ... i'm speakless


----------



## bagheera (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice work!  Of course I am partial to the Mygalogorphs, did you see any Mouse spiders?


----------



## El Johano (Mar 1, 2006)

bagheera said:
			
		

> Nice work!  Of course I am partial to the Mygalogorphs, did you see any Mouse spiders?


Unfortunately not. I really like them and was hoping to see some, but I couldn't find any. Apparantly their burrow is very well camouflaged.

Did find a bunch of funnelwebs though, there is a recent post with some pics.


----------



## smalltime (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm very very impressed....:clap: :worship: 
Your pics are nice as well....


----------



## Crotalus (Mar 2, 2006)

Amazing photos Johan! Keep em coming!!


----------



## inked (Mar 3, 2006)

awesome.. some nice spider finding you've done there ..
great pics to show for it


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (May 31, 2006)

Amazing spiders and great photography!  It was really a treat to see this thread, I need to take a trip to a place like that with my camera, maybe Costa Rica.


----------

